# Bilder werden in gewissen Browsern nicht angezeigt



## SilentWarrior (27. November 2004)

Servus!

Ich hab ein komisches Problem, und zwar werden bei mir manchmal gewisse Bilder im Browser nicht angezeigt. Das Problem beschränkt sich aber nicht auf einen Browser, heute Morgen hat neben dem IE auch Netscape genervt, daher dachte ich, ich poste hier mal.

Also folgendes:

Auf meiner eigenen Website, www.silentwarrior.ch.vu, wird (zumindest bei mir) im IE das Thumbnail zum Eisberg-Wallpaper nicht angezeigt. Auch, wenn ich es direkt aufrufe, zeigt der IE nichts an. Woran liegt das?

Zweites Beispiel im Netscape: http://www.hitman-4.de. Das Hauptbanner oben wird bei mir im Netscape nicht angezeigt. Warum nicht? Und wieso passiert sowas?

Grüsse

SilentWarrior (irgendwie grad ziemlich verwirrt...)

Achja, was ich noch sagen wollte: Es liegt nicht an den Dateiendungen, die schreib ich prinzipiell klein. Und in den anderen Browsern funktioniert's ja auch.


----------

